# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  UBNT AirFiber @ 5GHz

## NetTraptor

Built for Speed and Range

Operating in the 5GHz band, airFiber 5 builds on the innovations in airFiber 24 to enable speeds up to 1Gbps and introduces new eXtended Range Technology (xRT) to provide 100+Km maximum range.




airFiber DatasheetairFiber Case Study No.1airFiber Design Guide


Download SoftwareDownload Documentation

----------


## ipduh

την τιμή δεν μπρορώ να βρω για τα 5GHz, μάλλον $1,497.5 όπως τα 24GHz airfiber ..

----------


## denlinux

Για να δείς πώς θέλουν να μας αποπλανήσουν.
Tώρα είδα ότι χρησιμοποιούν διαμόρφωση 256QAM. Γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι πρότυπο είναι 802.11 ac? (Μόνο το 802.11 ac χρησιμοποιεί διαμόρφωση 256QAM)
Οι ίδιοι δεν αναφέρουν, ότι κάνουν χρήση του 802.11ac, αλλά το μοστράρουν σαν μια νέα τεχνολογία (xRT) σε συνδυασμό με το range των 100+km

http://www.interprojekt.com.pl/ubiqu...io-p-1474.html

----------

